# has anyone painted their engine to match thier car



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

WASUP, I WAS WANDERIN WHAT IF ANYTHING CAN I DO AS FAR KEEPING MY CUSTOM PAINT FROM IMMEDIATLY BURNING OFF MY BLOCK AFTER I PAINT IT, OR IS JUST SCREWED OND I CANT DO NUTTIN BOUT IT?? 
the car is not gonna be driven alot

thanx in advance
jeremy


----------



## crashfixer (Apr 1, 2005)

If you have it prepped right and applied everything right,you should not have any problems.Think along these lines.Shops with paintbooths capable of force drying usually run them between 140 and 200 degrees.Now think about how hot your engine gets,about 180-220 degrees.Now headers or exhast manifolds are a differant story,they get extremly hot and paint will burn them.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ok so if i have everything prepped rite, which i will i know all the steps in doing so, then i could add 15 or 20 coats of primer to fill in the rough and make the engine look smooth rite?? then sand and paint, and if prepped rite then reltivly shouldnt have a problem of it just burning rite off.

or am i wrong


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 22 2005, 06:50 PM
> *ok so if i have everything prepped rite, which i will i know all the steps in doing so, then i could add 15 or 20 coats of primer to fill in the rough and make the engine look smooth rite??  then sand and paint, and if prepped rite then reltivly shouldnt have a problem of it just burning rite off.
> 
> or am i wrong
> [snapback]3170006[/snapback]​*


well no if you are trying to be realistic, 15 coats of primer plus 5-10 more for the color. That is a lot of mils of paint. Automotive paint is not meant to hold up that thick. But you can try it and you might get lucky. I just dont think its worth the chance, thats a lot of work to fix.


----------



## crashfixer (Apr 1, 2005)

That many coats of primer is not prepping correctly.If you want the block as smooth as the outside,you will need to grind the block smooth before primeing.I just painted a block for a 34 Ford a couple of weeks,I just knocked the high spots off and started shooting it.When it was finished,you had to look close at it to be able to see it was not perfectly smooth.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

wow 15-20 coats of primer?if you want to fill in the imperfections you will have to grind it smooth,or use highbuild primer which will cover it in 1 coat if not 2,but i dont know if it would hold up to the tempeature


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

thanx guys loox like ill have to hit w/ a die grinder first, then go at it w/ slick sand, primer then paint, any other suggestions, i want this thing smooth, and im hard headed


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

you need to get a high temp primer. just go to any decent paint store and tell them your painting your motor and you need high temp primer. theyll know what to give you


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

self etching primer..


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I like to put at least 40-50 coats of high build primer on my engine blocks. Then I sand it with some 80 grit and spray about 50-60 more. It comes out really really smooth then. The only problem I have is when I try to screw the spark plugs back in I can't find the holes.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 08:47 AM
> *I like to put at least 40-50 coats of high build primer on my engine blocks. Then I sand it with some 80 grit and spray about 50-60 more. It comes out really really smooth then. The only problem I have is when I try to screw the spark plugs back in I can't find the holes.
> [snapback]3172171[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Gee, there must be a waiting list to get into your shop! :biggrin:


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 08:47 AM
> *I like to put at least 40-50 coats of high build primer on my engine blocks. Then I sand it with some 80 grit and spray about 50-60 more. It comes out really really smooth then. The only problem I have is when I try to screw the spark plugs back in I can't find the holes.
> [snapback]3172171[/snapback]​*


that 100 coats of paint,do you realize how thick that would be? about an inch of paint,you arent serious right? :uh: 































seriously your joking right?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@May 23 2005, 11:06 AM
> *that 100 coats of paint,do you realize how thick that would be? about an inch of paint,you arent serious right? :uh:
> seriously your joking right?
> [snapback]3172454[/snapback]​*


NO why whats wrong with that? I forgot I also put a couple coats of body filler on before the primer.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 11:33 AM
> *NO why whats wrong with that? I forgot I also put a couple coats of body filler on before the primer.
> [snapback]3172828[/snapback]​*


so your telling me 100 coats of paint isnt thick?and bondo?do you realize what your talking about? and bondo on a block?i pitty you :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I dont know whats funnier 100 coats of primer or the guy who beleives it
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone once told me a coat of paint is about as thick as a sheet of paper......so yea, a pack of 100 sheets of paper...


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 01:33 PM
> *NO why whats wrong with that? I forgot I also put a couple coats of body filler on before the primer.
> [snapback]3172828[/snapback]​*


the funny part is some kid that doesnt know any better is probably outside right now smearing a whole can od bondo on his motor :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 23 2005, 02:48 PM
> *the funny part is some kid that doesnt know any better is probably outside right now smearing a whole can od bondo on his motor :0
> [snapback]3173859[/snapback]​*


i hope you arent refering to me as the kid lol, and as far as jokes goes, jsut because noone has the balls to try this doesnt mean that it cant be done, we are talking about 1/16th of an inch, you guys act like this you havent ever seen a engine block the same color as the car


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 08:47 AM
> *I like to put at least 40-50 coats of high build primer on my engine blocks. Then I sand it with some 80 grit and spray about 50-60 more. It comes out really really smooth then. The only problem I have is when I try to screw the spark plugs back in I can't find the holes.
> [snapback]3172171[/snapback]​*


could you be so nice as to post pics of your motor in that "badass" 61 you got?? i would love to sum under the hood pics??


----------



## First Class Customs (Oct 7, 2004)

im not calling you a kid, just meaning if some kid was reading this. ive never painted an engine block myself, but i have known people with it done and talked to them, all they do is go ask for high temp primer from a paint store and they give them the stuff. not sure what brand or what its called though


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by First Class Customs_@May 23 2005, 10:31 PM
> *im not calling you a kid, just meaning if some kid was reading this. ive never painted an engine block myself, but i have known people with it done and talked to them, all they do is go ask for high temp primer from a paint store and they give them the stuff. not sure what brand or what its called though
> [snapback]3175623[/snapback]​*


thanx man for the help LOL, i was just trippin, i have seen this done and just some input from you guys here, and i can see where this is a bit different than the normal engine being painted, i want to take it a step further than most do, and trying to see if anybody else had an opinion on the matter, thanx again for replies. and to the 61 comment... lol i see where your going with what your sayin, maybe ill see ya at a show sumtime in your sunbird....... we can have a beer or sumthin....... 

peace


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 22 2005, 05:38 AM
> *WASUP, I WAS WANDERIN WHAT IF ANYTHING CAN I DO AS FAR KEEPING MY CUSTOM PAINT FROM IMMEDIATLY BURNING OFF MY BLOCK AFTER I PAINT IT, OR IS JUST SCREWED OND I CANT DO NUTTIN BOUT IT??
> the car is not gonna be driven alot
> 
> ...



powder coat it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2005, 03:34 PM
> *I dont know whats funnier 100 coats of primer or the guy who beleives it
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3173763[/snapback]​*


I know it had me laughing all the way home from work. Did you like the part about wetsanding with 80 grit? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hey Big Doe the pink caddy turned out really nice.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 23 2005, 09:51 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Gee, there must be a waiting list to get into your shop!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3172189[/snapback]​*


Yup we are curently on a 2 year waiting list. My engine painting skills are world famous. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we do it all the time with no problems bare metal, etch primer, urethane primer, base, candy, clear i over do the clear about 6 coats


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 24 2005, 03:52 AM
> *I know it had me laughing all the way home from work. Did you like the part about wetsanding with 80 grit?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hey Big Doe the pink caddy turned out really nice.
> [snapback]3176147[/snapback]​*


i thought you serious :rofl: my bad homie


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 24 2005, 05:32 AM
> *we do it all the time with no problems bare metal, etch primer, urethane primer, base, candy, clear i over do the clear about 6 coats
> [snapback]3176233[/snapback]​*



thats what im talkin bout, i started today, 36 grit sanding disk and a die grinder, smooth as glass, gonna prime and sand tomorrow, thanx for info, very helpful!!!!!!!!!!!!

jeremy


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 24 2005, 12:45 AM
> *thanx man for the help LOL, i was just trippin, i have seen this done and just some input from you guys here, and i can see where this is a bit different than the normal engine being painted, i want to take it a step further than most do, and trying to see if anybody else had an opinion on the matter, thanx again for replies.  and to the 61 comment... lol i see where your going with what your sayin, maybe ill see ya at a show sumtime in your sunbird.......  we can have a beer or sumthin.......
> 
> peace
> [snapback]3175869[/snapback]​*


Oh shit its all fun and games till the Sunbird gets dragged in the conversation. You really got me on that one :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 24 2005, 10:21 PM
> *thats what im talkin bout, i started today, 36 grit sanding disk and a die grinder, smooth as glass, gonna prime and sand tomorrow, thanx for info, very helpful!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> jeremy
> [snapback]3179625[/snapback]​*


Thats just a bit too course. But after the 15 to 20 coats of primer you should be fine. I bet your going to shave the spark plug holes too huh?


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 25 2005, 03:43 AM
> *Thats just a bit too course. But after the 15 to 20 coats of primer you should be fine. I bet your going to shave the spark plug holes too huh?
> [snapback]3180394[/snapback]​*



LOL, actually im gonna hit it with 80 and 180 before i prime it, then im just gonna paint like i would anyting else i dont need to fill anything in now its smoooooooooth!!!! i know you may be a lil behind the times there in cincy but here in ky we tryin to push the envolope and i would still love to see under the hood of your ride, maybe you shaved...................naw i know you didnt do shit, slacker :biggrin:  

my offer for a beer still stands though, im not a total dick.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@May 25 2005, 06:34 AM
> *LOL, actually im gonna hit it with 80 and 180 before i prime it, then im just gonna paint like i would anyting else i dont need to fill anything in now its smoooooooooth!!!!  i know you may be a lil behind the times there in cincy but here in ky we tryin to push the envolope and i would still love to see under the hood of your ride, maybe you shaved...................naw i know you didnt do shit, slacker :biggrin:
> 
> my offer for a beer still stands though, im not a total dick.
> [snapback]3180507[/snapback]​*


Beer sounds good..........I don't know about the behind the times thing. Oh don't take things to seriously on here. I'm just trying to have a little fun. :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 25 2005, 05:48 AM
> *Beer sounds good..........I don't know about the behind the times thing. Oh don't take things to seriously on here. I'm just trying to have a little fun. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3180531[/snapback]​*


its all good, i figured you were, but i am seriously trying to make this thing look as smooth as possible, i finished out the sanding today and gonna primer tomorrow, so far so good, i shouldnt need to fill anything in now, for those who care lol.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: good luck glad i could help


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 29 2005, 03:44 PM
> *:thumbsup: good luck glad i could help
> [snapback]3197525[/snapback]​*



jimmy this thing is gonna be sick it feels like a baby ass, gonna paint ot mon, i dont know how to post pics cuz i an idiot but if i figure out how ill let you guys know how it looks!!! i did the intake too and all will be paint viper blue to match the car, lots of billet should really set this thing off...... hope it looks as good as yours does in the pic


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why are you feeling babies asses to know how they feel. jk hope everything turns out good


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 4 2005, 04:55 PM
> *why are you feeling babies asses to know how they feel. jk hope everything turns out good
> [snapback]3224473[/snapback]​*



hey man im in ky down here the closer the kin the deeper in know what im sayin LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats great


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i run a 6-71 blower on my 59' truck, with headers and all that hot crap, i just prepped the block the same way i prep the body, i havent had any problems wuth the paint lifting, just make sure prep it right, no oil.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jun 7 2005, 09:28 AM
> *i run a 6-71 blower on my 59' truck, with headers and all that hot crap, i just prepped the block the same way i prep the body, i havent had any problems wuth the paint lifting, just make sure prep it right, no oil.
> [snapback]3236862[/snapback]​*



this sounds awsome, deffinetly what i like to hear sumone who has done it and then spreading the word from experience. thank you for you helpful info, i am painting mine today along with the fire wall....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

just for the record, it came out great and ill give it sum time before i make an assumption on the paint cummin off, but this thing couldnt look any better in my opinion, so og jordan pm me with any questions, if you are jeff from a while back who had the caddy, this jeremy with the blue cutlass white interior, anyway kenny gintry told what to do with this engine said he did it all the time, so lmk

later


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

from what i have heard its not good to grind the engine block smooth as the roughness helps with keeping the block cool


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 12 2005, 11:56 PM
> *from what i have heard its not good to grind the engine block smooth as the roughness helps with keeping the block cool
> [snapback]3405124[/snapback]​*



it's rough because it's cast

:uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Jul 12 2005, 10:48 PM
> *just for the record, it came out great and ill give it sum time before i make an assumption on the paint cummin off, but this thing couldnt look any better in my opinion, so og jordan pm me with any questions, if you are jeff from a while back who had the caddy, this jeremy with the blue cutlass white interior, anyway kenny gintry told what to do with this engine said he did it all the time, so lmk
> 
> later
> [snapback]3404389[/snapback]​*


Post some pics.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 13 2005, 03:49 AM
> *Post some pics.
> [snapback]3405651[/snapback]​*



would you beleive that i dont know how lol, i have tried before but i hvae never successfully posted a pic, tell ya what if i can email em to you or sumojne else well do, if not then maybe i could have a buddy of mine do it, it has sumthin to do with resizing it that i dont know how to do. i know im an idiot, 

and as for the roughness keepin it kool, this is not a daily and i have electri fans and an ice cold thermostat, and gonna buy sum kinda special dragrace antifreeze that is supposed to keep the engine cooler than the conventional stuff, but im not sure exactly what that is yet.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^Is this Uso Killer??? :0 :0 :0 

What's up!!!! How's it going?? You still got the Cutlass?? I'm up in Cincinatti area now. You going to SS this weekend?? If so, I'll see you there.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 13 2005, 07:43 AM
> *^^^Is this Uso Killer???  :0  :0  :0
> 
> What's up!!!!  How's it going??  You still got the Cutlass??  I'm up in Cincinatti area now.  You going to SS this weekend??  If so, I'll see you there.
> [snapback]3405997[/snapback]​*



SSSSHHHHHHH dont be sayin that shit to loud lol, ill get shot lol, yea ill be up there but the cutty stayin home, changed a few things since you seen it, whatcha workin on now?? shit if you need sumthin new porky gotta ton of projects lol maybe hell cut ya a deal, well maybe well hava beer this weekend be careful comming down and ill talk to ya about the engine then.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Cool, I'll see you then and I'll give you all the details.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

all i did was had it sand blasted etched it 3 coats of white single stage let it dry scuffed it 3 coats of paint and 3 coats of clear and it hasnt burned still looks good.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres a pic :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

just wanted to say that it came out great!!

Smoothing a block is known as "cherrying" for those that didnt know


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Aug 17 2006, 02:46 AM~5985031
> *just wanted to say that it came out great!!
> 
> Smoothing a block is known as "cherrying" for those that didnt know
> ...



that looks tight homie :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks man!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

another shot


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Aug 17 2006, 05:30 AM~5985234
> *another shot
> 
> 
> ...



what car is that engine in??

u gotta shot of the whole car


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You have nice rearend :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

lol, THANKS JEFF!! I work out...






OH you mean THAT rearend!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

i used regular auto paint on my engine all i did was primer it with the duplicolor engine enamal then sprayed the color on then i clear coated it with the duplicolor engine clear it`s been about 2 years and the paint look like new


----------



## Skeletoil (Aug 19, 2006)

U gotta be joking, takes me back to the old story I have 26 coats of hand rubbed laquer on dis roller. ( if U sanded and painted all those coats of paint, you'd have arms like a gorilla and a mind like it too just to be stupid enough to do it.) DUDE quit sniffin and drinking that laquer thinner.) Think about it. If your body work was done right U wouldn't need it, 3 base coats and 4 clear coats, 2 clear coats color sanded and 2 more to set the light right. 
Think about it, $5 to $7 dollars a can for engine spray paint and your gonna do up 40 -50 coats. I rebuild engines and 2 cans do an engine. 
My bro runs 2 dragsters and he uses off the shelf paints they are good for 300 degrees. Lots of custom color high temp paints available now good to 500 degrees.
U better turn us on to some of wild wicked weeds U been smokin... U been holdin back Man...
R U the dude that jacked his ride to polish his wires and spun the WWW's to see the shine and never came back?


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

YESSIR, 2 COATS OF ETCHING PRIMER ON BEAR BLOCK, 2K PRIMER AND BASE CLEAR W/FLAKE. CAN'T SEE FLAKE FROM THIS PIC BUT IT'S THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skeletoil_@Aug 18 2006, 07:09 PM~5997552
> *    R U the dude that jacked his ride to polish his wires and spun the WWW's to see the shine and never came back?
> *


what the fuck are you talking about?????


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Aug 17 2006, 04:13 PM~5989103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice cutty eyecandy and good job on the engine


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's one I did.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 10:47 AM~3172171
> *I like to put at least 40-50 coats of high build primer on my engine blocks. Then I sand it with some 80 grit and spray about 50-60 more. It comes out really really smooth then. The only problem I have is when I try to screw the spark plugs back in I can't find the holes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skeletoil_@Aug 18 2006, 07:09 PM~5997552
> *U gotta be joking, takes me back to the old story I have 26 coats of hand rubbed laquer on dis roller. ( if U sanded and painted all those coats of paint, you'd have arms like a gorilla and a mind like it too just to be stupid enough to do it.) DUDE quit sniffin and drinking that laquer thinner.) Think about it. If your body work was done right U wouldn't need it, 3 base coats and 4 clear coats, 2 clear coats color sanded and 2 more to set the light right.
> Think about it, $5 to $7 dollars a can for engine spray paint and your gonna do up 40 -50 coats. I rebuild engines and 2 cans do an engine.
> My bro runs 2 dragsters and he uses off the shelf paints they are good for 300 degrees. Lots of custom color high temp paints available now good to 500 degrees.
> ...



LOL did you join Layitlow to say that LOL, i feel flattered!!

and before you clown the prep work, i can show you a few engines that took the "easy way" out teh paint is fallin off after 25 mins of runnin, mine was done a lil over a yr ago and still looks new!! matter of fact i meguairs the block and intake rite along with my fire wall and what lil bit of dust was on it from the rain that i had to drivev threw came RITE OFF, and please, post up these rattle canned engines you speek so highly of!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 20 2006, 07:50 AM~6004276
> *Here's one I did.
> 
> 
> ...



nice engine!! and a sick ride!! more pics please!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Aug 19 2006, 07:36 PM~6002347
> *YESSIR, 2 COATS OF ETCHING PRIMER ON BEAR BLOCK, 2K PRIMER AND BASE CLEAR W/FLAKE. CAN'T SEE FLAKE FROM THIS PIC BUT IT'S THERE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i like :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

scuffed and cleaned the block real good , used adhesion promoter ,sealed,based and Kandied...been in a weekend cruiser for the past 3 years saw it last week still looked killer, its all in the prep work.....


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Aug 20 2006, 10:23 AM~6004812
> *i like :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN, A LOT MORE CHROME PARTS ON IT NOW.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

before the chrome plated hood latch etc.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 22 2006, 04:08 PM~6019598
> *scuffed and cleaned the block real good , used adhesion promoter ,sealed,based and Kandied...been in a weekend cruiser for the past 3 years saw it last week still looked killer, its all in the prep work.....
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 26 2006, 06:58 PM~6049815
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i would like to take this time to say that you can veiw my engine in this months lowrider magazine "from the hood", thanks for the great info guys!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Aug 17 2006, 07:13 PM~5989103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey homie - first off - great job on the motor ... :thumbsup: 

I was more curious about your dash pieces that were chrome. Was that plating the plastic, if so what are your thoughts on that & if not can you put me up on game?

Thanks in advance & once again good job :thumbsup: *


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks for the compliments...

actually its not chrome at all, its polished billet, like a wheel or a steering wheel, valve covers etc...

these are EXACT replicas of teh woodgrain, they use the same clips to hold em, and are polished out like a dump or anything else aluminum.

i paid a G to have this done here at a local machine shop, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 26 2006, 05:58 PM~6049815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that 59?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Nov 28 2006, 07:48 PM~6654546
> *thanks for the compliments...
> 
> actually its not chrome at all, its polished billet, like a wheel or a steering wheel, valve covers etc...
> ...



*Thanks bro ...
I'll do that*


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo (Mar 22, 2002)

i didnt smooth out and changed my mind on the color of the car but heres my original intention








black with green pearl


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy: 

nad everyone says that the paint will chip off...

if its prepped rite it wont!

heres mine after a summer of drivin it


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ttt for nice chevy engines!!


----------



## wicked63 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Firewall looks great!! SHINEY ENGINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Feb 18 2007, 04:31 PM~7291959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wicked63_@Feb 18 2007, 03:31 PM~7291959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see some chrome suspension parts, and maybe a painted frame in there, but what you have done looks absolutely beatiful bro, keep it up!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

is that a cherried (shaved) block i see in there?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Luve the topic, Beautifull engines!! and the blue one turned out very nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 24 2005, 07:32 AM~3176233
> *we do it all the time with no problems bare metal, etch primer, urethane primer, base, candy, clear i over do the clear about 6 coats
> *


is that what my engine will look like when its done :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: I can't wait


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont trip nim you know i got you


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

how bout using VHT paint as a base ?


----------



## twiztidmazda (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2005, 04:34 PM~3173763
> *I dont know whats funnier 100 coats of primer or the guy who beleives it
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i here that lol and i dont paint car i just ridem lol love to lrean tho


----------

